# Looking to adopt in CT



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to find some reputable breeders within the CT area (out of state is fine as well as long as it isn't too far away (200 miles+). I would love to be able to have the puppy by Christmas or at the latest New Years. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Here is a thread another member started that was looking for Breeders in CT also.

One of the members who is a well respected Breeder herself, posted some recommendations in Post #4 of this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-new-member-looking-adopt-puppy-ct-area.html

Best of luck to you in your search for a Breeder and puppy.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you so much! 


Does anyone have experience with this breeder:

Crane Hollow Goldens | Family Raised Light Golden Retriever Puppies for sale in CT, MA, NY, NJ and RI.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

There is one other thread on the forum about this breeder. I looked at the website, and the same concerns still apply. Is the breeder just breeding to breed? With testing their dogs in some venue (conformation, obedience, agility, field...) there really is no independent eye on whether the dogs being bred offer something to the breed and moreover, meet breed standard. It seems that part of their business plan is to breed for color. When you place color above temperament and health you tend to start creating litters to risky for my liking. The website states OFA clearances are accomplished on all dogs being bred. Tara (Southern Gal Tara SRSR61823402) has no clearances listed at offa.org. The other dam with a litter has no registered name or number listed to verify claims. The one stud dog does have all clearances; however his CERF (eye) clearance is out of date. CERF exams should be conducted every year--not a one time requirement. This may have been accomplished and not sent in. Personally, I'd want to verify that complete clearances were in place (and be able to see a pedigree full of clearances vice one generation) prior to visiting any breeder and I would want a breeder who is doing something more than breeding the dogs located in their backyard.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> There is one other thread on the forum about this breeder. I looked at the website, and the same concerns still apply. Is the breeder just breeding to breed? With testing their dogs in some venue (conformation, obedience, agility, field...) there really is no independent eye on whether the dogs being bred offer something to the breed and moreover, meet breed standard. It seems that part of their business plan is to breed for color. When you place color above temperament and health you tend to start creating litters to risky for my liking. The website states OFA clearances are accomplished on all dogs being bred. Tara (Southern Gal Tara SRSR61823402) has no clearances listed at offa.org. The other dam with a litter has no registered name or number listed to verify claims. The one stud dog does have all clearances; however his CERF (eye) clearance is out of date. CERF exams should be conducted every year--not a one time requirement. This may have been accomplished and not sent in. Personally, I'd want to verify that complete clearances were in place (and be able to see a pedigree full of clearances vice one generation) prior to visiting any breeder and I would want a breeder who is doing something more than breeding the dogs located in their backyard.


Thank you for the information, I will avoid this breeder.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with a breeder named Mrs. B in Waterbury, CT

found here: Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale: Miki Akc


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sites like puppy find, kijiji, and next day pets are prime locations for back yard breeders an puppy mills to advertise. To be hip honest the wording is so poor it creates a negative impression and I will admit I am not the best grammatically. The breeder does not mention health testing for heart, eyes, elbows, or hips on the parents. The pictures do not paint a positive picture of the condition of the puppy or the living conditions. 

Pi would recommend shopping for a breeder, not a puppy. Find a breeder or a few that compete, do all the health testing and whom you feel comfortable having a relationship with for years. 

Please consider changing your time line. A lot of reputable breeders actually skip breeding their girls that come in season in August so they don't have "Christmas" puppies. If a reputable breeder has puppies now, they it is very likely the new owners have been on a wait list for months.

Buying a puppy who will be part of your family is well worth the time effort and wait to get your best chance of a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

LJack said:


> Sites like puppy find, kijiji, and next day pets are prime locations for back yard breeders an puppy mills to advertise. To be hip honest the wording is so poor it creates a negative impression and I will admit I am not the best grammatically. The breeder does not mention health testing for heart, eyes, elbows, or hips on the parents. The pictures do not paint a positive picture of the condition of the puppy or the living conditions.
> 
> Pi would recommend shopping for a breeder, not a puppy. Find a breeder or a few that compete, do all the health testing and whom you feel comfortable having a relationship with for years.
> 
> ...



I did actually find a breeder that has clearances and looks legit from what i can see (then again I barely know what I'm looking for other then that). Super Goldens has a few puppies available. Any advice on that? 

http://www.supergoldens.com/ (Would be interested in the Ellie and Brodie litter)


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ibob991 said:


> I did actually find a breeder that has clearances and looks legit from what i can see (then again I barely know what I'm looking for other then that). Super Goldens has a few puppies available. Any advice on that?
> 
> http://www.supergoldens.com/ (Would be interested in the Ellie and Brodie litter)


Ellie (Super Golden Elena Marketa): eyes are out of date, her dam is missing an elbow clearance.

Brodie (Super Golden Maxson Broderick): eyes are out of date, his dam is missing an elbow clearance.

For what this breeder is charging you can purchase a pup from a reputable breeder who has generations of complete clearances and competes with their goldens. Are you stuck on a light or golden or just need one right now--you could do so much better by going through your local GR club.

Here is a previous thread (you'll have to sift through the off-topic banter & focus on the posts concerning the lack of consistent clearances, breeding what's already in the backyard & lack of competition to offer an independent assessment of "quality". http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...erience-breeder-don-graves-super-goldens.html


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's a previous post that I find helpful for new puppy buyers. Remember clearances are the absolute bare minimum in breeding there is so much more that these dogs deserve from their breeders.



LJack said:


> This is a question that a lot of puppy buyers have. I don't want a show dog, why should I care about champions or performance titles in the pedigree? I just want a pet. A lot of puppy buyers can feel that competing is about snobbery, one up manship, bragging, or saying a dog is sooooo much better than any one else's. It is not.
> 
> Below is a quote from a post I made a while back. I hope it can give you some insight to why so many feel you should not only want but willing to insist on a puppy whose parents have competative accomplishments.
> 
> ...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

ibob991 said:


> I did actually find a breeder that has clearances and looks legit from what i can see (then again I barely know what I'm looking for other then that).


You really hit the nail on the head with this post. There are tons of breeders who "look legit" as you start your search. Especially since you are a novice and are still learning what to look for on the fact based stuff like clearances. Then you have to factor in the subjective stuff like the style, activity level of the dogs and the personality, knowledge level, and breeding philosophy of the breeder. 

There are more puppy mills, back yard breeders, fringe breeders, and Greeders out there than the reputable kind. The sad fact is these less than reputable breeders are usually much better at marketing their products and have researched reputable breeders to know what language to use to make themselves seem reputable. 

It really boils down to do they "WALK THEIR TALK". I can't even count the number of breeders who's websites say they only breed dogs with full clearances (Most even list Eyes, hearts, hips and elbows) only to find they breed underaged dog who cannot have them, dogs with missing clearances and failed clearances.

This is why getting registered names or numbers and learning how to use Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is so important.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: While waiting on emails from different breeders that were recommenced via this site, I just recieved an email from Heather Donnelly, (Cressida Golden Retrievers) who just informed me that while she does not have puppies, two breeders in the area do( she did not give me any actual name, so I'm not sure if they have websites or not. Still waiting on more information from both breeders, but I will post the names incase anyone here has any information on them!

Update 2: Maryellen just emailed me and said she has 2 pups available. I also found her website, but I cant seem to find clearances.

Update 3: Received more referrals from Broadway Goldens


Debbie Mason
[email protected]
In Duxbury MA

http://www.greengatekennel.com/debbie_mason

Maryellen Leveille
[email protected]
In Berkley, MA

http://www.simplesite.com/Rhapsody/8402441


Janet Henderson 
860-887-6273 
[email protected]

http://www.backgammongoldens.com/Aboutus.html


Judy Miller 
802-254-4477 
[email protected]

http://millergoldens.com/


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's what I previously found on Miller Goldens


SheetsSM said:


> There are 2 litters
> Millergoldnjazzmin SR44292707: Pedigree: Millergoldnjazzmin
> to Darrowby's Pale Moon DLight SR53862701: Pedigree: Darrowby's Pale Moon Dlight
> 
> ...


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Here's what I previously found on Miller Goldens


Thank you SheetsSM! 

I'm still waiting to hear back from a ton of breeders but so far Rhapsody Goldens and Backgammon Goldens are my two options! I am leaning towards Rhapsody, but my options are still open!

Will keep this thread up to date with further progress.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

When a breeder's website (like Miller) makes it near impossible to discover even a registered name unless you think to go search on other fields on k9data, it makes it very difficult for a puppy searcher to do research. Kudos to you for being able to figure all that out!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Inge, on the forum has two Broadway Goldens. Contact her....


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> Inge, on the forum has two Broadway Goldens. Contact her....


Broadway said they did not have any puppies currently available, but they did refer me to other breeders.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone here have experience with:

Debbie Mason
[email protected]
In Duxbury MA

http://www.greengatekennel.com/debbie_mason

or

Maryellen Leveille
[email protected]
In Berkley, MA

http://www.simplesite.com/Rhapsody/8402441


This is currently the two breeders I would like to go with.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you have any idea who the potential puppy parents will be for either/both breeders?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Found the Braeside litter on the AKC listings:
Sire: Braeside Patriot Star (SR71498102)
Dam: Braeside Amazing Grace (SR71498101)

This is a brother sister mating yes? The pups were born Jan 12 so not even 2 yrs old. I'm guessing (hoping) this is an oops litter.
-----------------------------
I think this is the Rhapsody litter: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=535697 Do 
Talk to the breeder about the current eye clearance on the sire--may have been accomplished and not sent in and on the Dam ask to see copies of the heart & eye clearance as they're not listed on offa.org. Out of all of the litters you've listed, I'd be most inclined to go with this one. Do talk to the breeder on how she handles socialization of the puppies, review the contract to make sure you're ok with the requirements. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=535697


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Found the Braeside litter on the AKC listings:
> Sire: Braeside Patriot Star (SR71498102)
> Dam: Braeside Amazing Grace (SR71498101)
> 
> ...


Should I be concerned about the breaside litter? Any idea where those numbers go? I tried k9, ofa, and akc, none of which worked.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's a brother sister breeding- you can tell that by the reg.#, they are puppies 01 and 02 with same reg.#. They won't be 2 until next month, so can't have hip and elbow clearances.
To find them on akc, go to the store and ask it to search the registration # - you'll get their birthdate that way. 
They aren't on k9data, or I can't find them. Same for OFA. 
The COI will be high, since they are siblings. Whether you should worry or not would depend I suppose on how close they were to begin with, since if they had high COI's themselves and then accidentally bred, the offspring's COI would be even higher. You'd be doubling up on both good and bad that the parents themselves carry genetically.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> It's a brother sister breeding- you can tell that by the reg.#, they are puppies 01 and 02 with same reg.#. They won't be 2 until next month, so can't have hip and elbow clearances.
> To find them on akc, go to the store and ask it to search the registration # - you'll get their birthdate that way.
> They aren't on k9data, or I can't find them. Same for OFA.
> The COI will be high, since they are siblings. Whether you should worry or not would depend I suppose on how close they were to begin with, since if they had high COI's themselves and then accidentally bred, the offspring's COI would be even higher. You'd be doubling up on both good and bad that the parents themselves carry genetically.


If I am following you correctly, the only "issue" here would be if the parents have bad genes such as hip, eye, shoulder problems etc. This would then carry over into the litter and be more prone to these problems. So, if the parents are cleared and fine then the litter will most likely be fine as well ( I realize with any dog it is not a guarantee).


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ibob991 said:


> If I am following you correctly, the only "issue" here would be if the parents have bad genes such as hip, eye, shoulder problems etc. This would then carry over into the litter and be more prone to these problems. So, if the parents are cleared and fine then the litter will most likely be fine as well ( I realize with any dog it is not a guarantee).


The dam of these pups does not have an elbow clearance and no heart or eye clearance listed offa.org. Looking on the offa site for a daughter of this same dam, she has a hip clearance listed but no elbow. Wondering if the breeder does elbows at all. 

What has the breeder discussed with you regarding the litter? If you've discussed availability and purchase of a pup but the fact that the sire & dam are underaged and not cleared has not come up, this is not a breeder I'd choose to personally support. I've seen other oops litters and the breeder was upfront without having to be asked about it and the full clearances were accomplished as soon as the dam turned 2.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> The dam of these pups does not have an elbow clearance and no heart or eye clearance listed offa.org. Looking on the offa site for a daughter of this same dam, she has a hip clearance listed but no elbow. Wondering if the breeder does elbows at all.
> 
> What has the breeder discussed with you regarding the litter? If you've discussed availability and purchase of a pup but the fact that the sire & dam are underaged and not cleared has not come up, this is not a breeder I'd choose to personally support. I've seen other oops litters and the breeder was upfront without having to be asked about it and the full clearances were accomplished as soon as the dam turned 2.



The breeder told me that the puppies were akc registered and she has paperwork for all clearances for the mother and father. I will ask her tonight when she calls me back about the clearances again. This breeder came recommenced from another reputable breeder on here, so I doubt she would be trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Are you really in a hurry to get a puppy? Otherwise, I would focus on the breeder you would like a puppy from and wait for the litter you want...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

With close breedings, you double up on the positive and negative genetic traits...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ibob991 said:


> If I am following you correctly, the only "issue" here would be if the parents have bad genes such as hip, eye, shoulder problems etc. This would then carry over into the litter and be more prone to these problems. So, if the parents are cleared and fine then the litter will most likely be fine as well ( I realize with any dog it is not a guarantee).


You realize that you opening yourself up to more issues than just those commonly discussed here and elsewhere as far as clearances.... right? 

You have a lot of conditions that are recessive generally speaking and not that common. 

The dangers of somebody breeding a dog to a littermate or one of the parents is you are very likely going to be dealing with increased risk of those oddball issues.


----------



## ibob991 (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for their help and input, but my heart is set on a puppy from this litter and I will be going to pick out a pup on Saturday. My only question at this point is that the breeder said she will hold onto the paperwork for the puppy for two weeks, and if we decide after the two weeks that the pup is healthy and we want to keep the puppy, she will mail us the paperwork. Is that a normal practice?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

ibob991 said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help and input, but my heart is set on a puppy from this litter and I will be going to pick out a pup on Saturday. My only question at this point is that the breeder said she will hold onto the paperwork for the puppy for two weeks, and if we decide after the two weeks that the pup is healthy and we want to keep the puppy, she will mail us the paperwork. Is that a normal practice?


There are quite a few threads on here where people asked for help because their breeder promised to mail the papers on a later date for whatever reason and it never happened and they never got the registration papers. Normally, the papers are given to the buyer on pickup date.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ibob991 said:


> The breeder told me that the puppies were akc registered and she has paperwork for all clearances for the mother and father. I will ask her tonight when she calls me back about the clearances again. This breeder came recommenced from another reputable breeder on here, so I doubt she would be trying to pull a fast one.


If the litter you are selecting your pup from is the same one as listed on the AKC classifieds, then both puppies (sire & dam) are not 2 yrs of age, as such it is impossible for them to have hip & elbow clearances as recommended by the GRCA. These clearances are able to be verified on-line at offa.org. Moreover, they're coming from a dam who has no elbow clearance and the dam's dam has no elbow clearance either. I do hope you understand the risk you are assuming.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I understand that you have your heart set on a puppy, but please take into heavy consideration the things that have been pointed out by knowledgable members here already. It breaks my heart to think of someone getting and falling in love with a puppy from a less-than-reputable breeder, only to have that dog suffer from health problems (or temperament issues) that will cause heartbreak to an entire family down the road. Is getting a puppy a few weeks earlier really worth that?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are three forms of PRA that are recessive. Ichthyosis is recessive. Cryptorchidism is a sex determined recessive trait. Many other inherited diseases are mutlifactorial. When you breed siblings without clearances, you are not stacking the odds in your favor for a healthy dog. Plus then you might find recessive traits that you didn't know existed.


----------



## laks1988 (Jan 19, 2014)

*i also got a mail from the same breeder*

hi , 
i am in CT area and i also got a mail from the same breeder that they have litter available. how do you decide if they are healthy or if they are from brother sister litter. i hve to reply back today to debbie mason.
i was c
looking for valentia kennel and they recommended this breeder to me.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you have the registered names of the sire and dam?


----------



## laks1988 (Jan 19, 2014)

no...
she sent a mail saying they have litters available and to give a call. should i give a call and and ask about the litter's parents ?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely ask! Read the *stickies* in the puppy forum first, you will learn a lot more questions to ask. I would NEVER even consider a.pup from a sibling breeding.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laks1988 (Jan 19, 2014)

so guys, i called her up and the breeder ( debbie mason) said she has a younger litter and a elder litter. the younger litters are from her sisters dogs , sire is 4 yrs and dam is 3 years..litter is seven weeks. she said they have akc registration,she didnt give me akc registration numbers.
she said if we buy the puppy from her,she will give us all the parents clearances and will sent the papers after a week when we make sure that we take the puppy to vet and confirm about health and all. 
we are going tomorrow to see the puppies and hopefully all the clearances certificates of the parents.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't put any money down until you see full clearances - and honestly, I wouldn't want to see the puppies until I see those clearances. Maybe years ago you had to look at them in person, but now you can just go on offa.org and look them up should the breeder provide the registered names of the parents. 

Heart cerf - preferably done by a cardiologist
Eyes - done at least once, but preferably annually
Hips AND Elbows - these can't be done until after the dogs turn 2. 

Ask the breeder for AKC names and you be able to look them up.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I may be cynical but I'd be suspicious of a breeder offering to show you clearances _after_ you see the puppies. I'd want all that info upfront before going out there. JMO.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> I may be cynical but I'd be suspicious of a breeder offering to show you clearances _after_ you see the puppies. I'd want all that info upfront before going out there. JMO.


I agree. All the breeders that I talked to that were reputable sent me links to the clearances and made sure to say that they had eye cerfs for that year in paper. I would probably just pass on this litter and wait for someone who you felt comfortable with. Also, why is she selling puppies from her sister's dogs and also still have older puppies? Did she give you a good reasons for that?


----------



## lookingforapuppy2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

I would not buy a puppy from Crane Hollows. They are breeding for money in their garage plain and simple. I was not impressed at all when I went to visit.


----------



## GRgirl (Sep 9, 2021)

lookingforapuppy2015 said:


> I would not buy a puppy from Crane Hollows. They are breeding for money in their garage plain and simple. I was not impressed at all when I went to visit.


Hi OP! How did your experience with Braeside (also goes by GreenGate Kennel) turn out? I am considering a puppy from them as well.

Debbie Mason
[email protected]
In Duxbury MA


----------

